# Psdzdata 54.3 and newer - how to code?



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everybody,

as you may know, 54.3 data is became more-less impossible for coding now.
All parameters now are without descriptions, only with one dot (.) instead of label.

I don't flash my car with it yet, stay with 54.2, but i read in some sources, that Code FDL is not possible at all on this data.

Looks like that BMW AG dediced to fight with us using such easy method.
For sure, let's wait for 55.0, but i think it will be always same from now on.

What you think we can do now?


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

In 55 version, almost all "cafd" and "fafp" files are trimmed.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Which makes question more and more actual ;-)


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you already have Psdzdata v55?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

SergAA said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> as you may know, 54.3 data is became more-less impossible for coding now.
> All parameters now are without descriptions, only with one dot (.) instead of label.
> ...


All you have to do is ask your source. If your source don't have an answer, then you're not getting your PSdZdata from the right person.

Those who says it's impossible to FDL code with 54.3 are probably the most uninitiated and the ones BMW don't want messing, literally and figuratively, with their cars anyway.

I know at least a dozen folks who flashed their cars with 54.3 and are happily chugging along.

BMW did not trim files for security reason. You got to give them more credit than that.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

So the issue is psdzdata


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> All you have to do is ask your source. If your source don't have an answer, then you're not getting your PSdZdata from the right person.
> 
> Those who says it's impossible to FDL code with 54.3 are probably the most uninitiated and the ones BMW don't want messing, literally and figuratively, with their cars anyway.
> 
> ...


Would u be able to PM who is able to do it around NY? I had my 15 GC coded but unfortunately took it into service and they updated me to 54.3 and all my coding got wiped.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lionnutz said:


> Would u be able to PM who is able to do it around NY? I had my 15 GC coded but unfortunately took it into service and they updated me to 54.3 and all my coding got wiped.


Whoever coded it last time can code it again using 54.1 PSdZData, and if they get a missing CAFD error, they can contact me.


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Whoever coded it last time can code it again using 54.1 PSdZData, and if they get a missing CAFD error, they can contact me.


Is there any compatibility between 54.1 and 54.3? Or how it is possible to code 54.3 with 54.1 datafiles?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lalamper said:


> Is there any compatibility between 54.1 and 54.3? Or how it is possible to code 54.3 with 54.1 datafiles?


CAFD's from 54.3 will work when dropped in 54.1. In some cases, depending on CAFD, an additional FAFP file could be needed.


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Dealer Update*

Any chance you can send me the latest psdzdata link? I went to dealer for some warranty work, got car back, they upgraded my systems and reset all my options, and my current psdz version gives me the missing file errors.

Thanks


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess I should point out, I have an F30, my software version is MX-003.004.031.

I currently have E-SYS 3.24.3, and PSdZ 53.3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samer25 said:


> Any chance you can send me the latest psdzdata link? I went to dealer for some warranty work, got car back, they upgraded my systems and reset all my options, and my current psdz version gives me the missing file errors.
> 
> Thanks





samer25 said:


> I guess I should point out, I have an F30, my software version is MX-003.004.031.
> 
> I currently have E-SYS 3.24.3, and PSdZ 53.3


PM sent.


----------



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, could I also get the latest psdzdata link? Esys 3.2.61 with 54.2 psdzdata shows me only dots, no descriptions.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lex83 said:


> Hi, could I also get the latest psdzdata link? Esys 3.2.61 with 54.2 psdzdata shows me only dots, no descriptions.


I just replied to your same PM.


----------



## davorslo (May 30, 2015)

hello
i m new here. shawnsheridan can you help me please. i can send you PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davorslo said:


> hello
> i m new here. shawnsheridan can you help me please. i can send you PM


PM sent.


----------



## Jimbo69 (May 31, 2015)

Hi ShawnSheridan

Wold be grateful if you could also help me please.

I'm new to this coding too and have a UK F36 May 2014 428i GC

I've got the cable on order just need links to the correct E-Sys and PZSdata.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jimbo69 said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan
> 
> Wold be grateful if you could also help me please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Jimbo69 (May 31, 2015)

cheers


----------



## davorslo (May 30, 2015)

is that cabel ok


----------



## Elastino (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello, @ShawnSheridan

I just got F10 LCI 530D, prd Jun,2015, and I can't activate VLD  .
Would you please send me the solution for untrimmed?
I really appreciate all your effort and contribution here.

Thank you in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Elastino said:


> Hello, @ShawnSheridan
> 
> I just got F10 LCI 530D, prd Jun,2015, and I can't activate VLD  .
> Would you please send me the solution for untrimmed?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mithril (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi !

My Esys 3.26.1 with 56.3 psdzdata shows me only dots, no descriptions of folders.
Is anyone have an idea of what is wrong ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mithril said:


> Hi !
> 
> My Esys 3.26.1 with 56.3 psdzdata shows me only dots, no descriptions of folders.
> Is anyone have an idea of what is wrong ?
> Thanks in advance.


Are you using E-Sys Launcher 2.x?


----------



## Mithril (Sep 11, 2015)

No. I'm not using E-Sys launcher 2.x
Is that the problem ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mithril said:


> No. I'm not using E-Sys launcher 2.x
> Is that the problem ?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## Jorgecpp (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan.


I have a 428i Grand Coupe purchased in March 2015.

I'm trying coding with Pszdata V56.4 Lite and E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0

But when I try to do the coding folders identified and do not go beyond recognition, they are identified by ".":eeps:

You could tell me why or help?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jorgecpp said:


> Hi shawnsheridan.
> 
> I have a 428i Grand Coupe purchased in March 2015.
> 
> ...


Do you read and follow this note?

"_* NOTE: E-Sys Launcher Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F01, F06, F07, F10, F12, F15, F25, F30, F82, F83, etc.). If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date. DO NOT create .EST Token and PIN with PC Date advanced 4 days as the Validity Start Date for the token will be 4 days in the future._"


----------



## Jorgecpp (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'll do the test.

Thank you!


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

*Returning*

Hi all. I am so glad to see this forum still so active. I read and researched for many long days before doing any coding on my vehicle. Once I got a good handle on how to do it, downloaded all of the required application(s), support files, and documentation, it was actually quite simple (with an understanding of what is doing what). I have not had a need to go back and change anything else since.

That said, I was in recently for warranty work and they either changed my software or reset everything to default. Now it's time to get back in and do it all again. I would rather catch up with the latest versions of everything before this undertaking. I'm hoping the newer apps/data will allow some changes that did not work for me last time.

What I used last time and what I still have is E-Sys 3.18.4 psdzdata 47.5. Where all the new stuff at?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> ...will allow some changes that did not work for me last time.
> 
> What I used last time and what I still have is E-Sys 3.18.4 psdzdata 47.5. Where all the new stuff at?


PM sent.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

do you have the the newest pzdata no comments at esys too?
i have tried it many pzdata, only the pzdate from 11.2014 has eng comments 
are there new pzdata with german comments?

(Esys Prem 2.2.2)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> do you have the the newest pzdata no comments at esys too?
> i have tried it many pzdata, only the pzdate from 11.2014 has eng comments
> are there new pzdata with german comments?
> 
> (Esys Prem 2.2.2)


All PSdZData beginning with 54.2 is Trimmed (No Function Names; No Comments). If you use Trimmed PSdZData, you must also use E-Sys Launcher, which will map the Trimmed data back into E-Sys. E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM will map back only the Function Name. E-Sys Launcher PRO maps back both the Function Name and the Comment.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

is there a choose between the comments, german and english?
at PRO


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> is there a choose between the comments, german and english?
> at PRO


No. It is however BMW AG wrote the comment, which in some cases is German, and in some cases it is English.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

i have ISTA-P German+English, 
i did a copy of pzdata to esys. At ISTA there is everything German, but on esys only English
TokenMaster, maybe you can make a choose for language at the launcher?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> i have ISTA-P German+English,
> i did a copy of pzdata to esys. At ISTA there is everything German, but on esys only English
> TokenMaster, maybe you can make a choose for language at the launcher?
> my esys is german, too


ISTA/P does not even show Function Names nor Function Comments, so I have no idea what it is you are even comparing here. :dunno:


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

at ISTA-P


> ISTA-P\BMW\Services\data\ecudata\psdzdata


cheak this folder
there are all files
and the Comments Data too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> at ISTA-P
> 
> cheak this folder
> there are all files
> and the Comments Data too


I am well aware of the folder and ISTA/P's use of psdzdata. Now please explain to me where exactly in ISTA/P that you see Function Names or Function Comments in any language, German, English, Farsi, Swahalil...

And the same psdzdata in ISTA/P is pulled to create PSdZData Lite and PSdZData Full for use with E-Sys, and these CAFD files have been trimmed since version 54.2,, as in they have no Function Names nor any Function Comments.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freakyline said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm using ESys Launcher Premium 2.1.2 with Psdzdata 56.4 Lite but it shows me only dots, no descriptions of folders/files.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Autosonly (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

Hi, may I get a link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and relevant files? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Autosonly said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Hi, may I get a link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and relevant files? Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## videm (Nov 4, 2015)

*F30 320xd navigation update*

Hi Shawn,

Hope that you'll be able to assist.
I have the ENET cable, have downloaded e-sys 3.26.1 and psdzdata v.56.5 lite (psdzdata is copied to C:\\Data\psdzdata), all the dist folders are there and in e-sys under "Program"tab the directory is C:\\Data.

But still when I connect the car with my laptop (Dell Inspiron running Windows 10) via the enet cable, open e-sys and click connect, the target field is empty so I cannot choose the series.

Is the problem in the psdzdata version or somewhere else? I tried connecting the car and laptop both with ignition on (engine not running) and with engine running but same result.

I noticed that the psdzdata folder is located in C:\\Data\psdzdata\psdzdata\(subfolders)
Could it be that I need to delete on of the folders so that it looks like this C:\\Data\psdzdata\(subfolders)?

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

videm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Hope that you'll be able to assist.
> I have the ENET cable, have downloaded e-sys 3.26.1 and psdzdata v.56.5 lite (psdzdata is copied to C:\\Data\psdzdata), all the dist folders are there and in e-sys under "Program"tab the directory is C:\\Data.
> ...


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## northeast_3er (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi!
Could I also get a link for the e-sys and relevant psdzdata files / EST token. I have an 2015 F31 328 diesel. Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

northeast_3er said:


> Hi!
> Could I also get a link for the e-sys and relevant psdzdata files / EST token. I have an 2015 F31 328 diesel. Thanks so much!


PM sent.


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn. I have the following installed:
ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.4.3_Build_85
E-Sys_Setup-3.27.1_RC_b44813
psdzdata Lite 3.57.0.400

I'm trying to code my MINI F56. Most things work but it seems some of the directories options are trimmed and you can't change the folder options. Is this because I'm using launcher 2xxx or could there be another reason?

Thanks Mate!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwicom said:


> Hi Shawn. I have the following installed:
> ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.4.3_Build_85
> E-Sys_Setup-3.27.1_RC_b44813
> psdzdata Lite 3.57.0.400
> ...


Is E-Sys Launcher Car Series set for F56?


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn - yes it is. Everything is working (I've got plenty of settings to change and work) except there are a couple of folders that do not have the option to change. Others have with success. My is a 2016....no"Aktiv" option


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwicom said:


> Hi Shawn - yes it is. Everything is working (I've got plenty of settings to change and work) except there are a couple of folders that do not have the option to change. Others have with success. My is a 2016....no"Aktiv" option


Ok, not sure what you mean by folders without option to change, but it seem all is working as it should be.


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

When I go to 3040 - VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK = aktiv 01 I cannot change it to nicht_aktiv. When I right click it has only one option.
Do you know why that would be? Do you think the parameters have moved? How can I get them back?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwicom said:


> When I go to 3040 - VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK = aktiv 01 I cannot change it to nicht_aktiv. When I right click it has only one option.
> Do you know why that would be? Do you think the parameters have moved? How can I get them back?
> Thanks!


What is name of CAFD file?


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is name of CAFD file?


CAFD_000017BE_005_042_180

Is this what you mean?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwicom said:


> CAFD_000017BE_005_042_180
> 
> Is this what you mean?


Yes. It is fixed in the next CAFD release, cafd_000017be.caf.005_118_006. You can try and inject this CAFD into ECU and use it, but if it does not take, then you need to flash ECU with new firmware.


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

duplicate post sorry!


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. It is fixed in the next CAFD release, cafd_000017be.caf.005_118_006. You can try and inject this CAFD into ECU and use it, but if it does not take, then you need to uflash ECU with new firmware.


You know when the next release is going to be?

How do I inject the new cafd file? You mean put it in the data folder on my computer?
Are there any bad side effects of flashing the car's ECU. Would this effect any future updates at the dealership?

Thanks Sean!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwicom said:


> You know when the next release is going to be?
> 
> How do I inject the new cafd file? You mean put it in the data folder on my computer?
> Are there any bad side effects of flashing the car's ECU. Would this effect any future updates at the dealership?
> ...


57.1 was just released.

Flashed ECU has no effect on dealer updates.

Inject CAFD:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select cafd_000017be.caf.005_118_006 (or higher) => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

So I should install 57.1 in the data folder first? then inject it as you describe? I gather just updating the data folder will not do anything....

Also do you have a link to 57.1 yet?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwicom said:


> So I should install 57.1 in the data folder first? then inject it as you describe? I gather just updating the data folder will not do anything....
> 
> Also do you have a link to 57.1 yet?
> 
> Thanks!


Why? The CAFD you need is from much older PSdZData version.

And 57.1 not ready yet.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
could I get a link to the latest PsdzData files please ?
Is there a lite version also ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could I get a link to the latest PsdzData files please ?
> Is there a lite version also ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## mariosf56 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello, I have a mini f56 JCW production late November 2016. I am trying to code using esys 3.26.1 and psdzdata 3.56.4 but I have an error with Cafd data. Can you please send me a pm with the links of esys and psdzdata I should use to code my car? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mariosf56 said:


> Hello, I have a mini f56 JCW production late November 2016. I am trying to code using esys 3.26.1 and psdzdata 3.56.4 but I have an error with Cafd data. Can you please send me a pm with the links of esys and psdzdata I should use to code my car? Thanks in advance!!!


PM sent.


----------



## mariosf56 (Mar 9, 2016)

November 2015 sorry *


----------



## mariosf56 (Mar 9, 2016)

No comment really! Great service thank you guys for the fast pm ! I will update you with everything I will code and will work on my Mini!


----------



## Maxchen (Mar 20, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, I have a mini f55 (Mini Cooper March 2016; 5 doors). I am trying to code using e-sys 3.25.3 and psdzdata v51.3 but I'm afraid that this will not work because I can not choose my car (F55). Only F56 ist shown. Can you please send me a pm with the links of e-sys and psdzdata I should use? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxchen said:


> Hello, I have a mini f55 (Mini Cooper March 2016; 5 doors). I am trying to code using e-sys 3.25.3 and psdzdata v51.3 but I'm afraid that this will not work because I can not choose my car (F55). Only F56 ist shown. Can you please send me a pm with the links of e-sys and psdzdata I should use? Many thanks in advance.


You must setup as follows:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F055
E-Sys Connection Target = F056

Per the "E-Sys - Installation Instructions":

_"*NOTE:
F001 psdzdata covers F001/F002/F003/F004/F007/RR04/RR05/RR06 (5-Series GT is an F07 NOT an F10)
F010 psdzdata covers F006/F010/F011/F012/F013/F018
F020 psdzdata covers F020/F021/F022/F023/F030/F031/F032/F033/F034/F035/F036/F080/F082/F083/F087
F025 psdzdata covers F015/F016/F025/F026/F085/F086
*F056 psdzdata covers F039/F045/F046/F047/F048/F049/F052/F054/F055/F056/F057/F060*
I001 psdzdata covers I001/I012
K001 psdzdata covers K010/K018/K019/K021/K022/K023/K032/K033/K045/K046/K047/K048/K049/K050/K051/K052/K053/K054
K080/K081
KE01 psdzdata covers K017
RR01 psdzdata covers RR01/RR02/RR03
S15A psdzdata covers F090/G001/G002/G011/G012/G030/G031/G032/RR11/RR12/RR31"_


----------



## Maxchen (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you very much. I will give it a try.


----------



## oNek (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi,
do you have experience in coding BMW motorbikes? I have a S1000RR 2016, can I use E-Sys NCS Expert for that bike?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oNek said:


> Hi,
> do you have experience in coding BMW motorbikes? I have a S1000RR 2016, can I use E-Sys NCS Expert for that bike?
> Thanks for your help!


Sorry, but I have no idea on Motorbikes.


----------



## oNek (Aug 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea on Motorbikes.


 :bawling:

Do you know what are the latest E-Sys and PZSdata versions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oNek said:


> :bawling:
> 
> Do you know what are the latest E-Sys and PZSdata versions?


E-Sys 3.27.1 and 58.1 PSdZData.


----------



## oNek (Aug 15, 2015)

Then my version might be too old, it was ok for coding an f20.
Can you please send the links for the new files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oNek said:


> Then my version might be too old, it was ok for coding an f20.
> Can you please send the links for the new files?


PM sent.


----------



## nummer22 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi. Shawn. 

Will you send me this links?
Thanks in advance 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nummer22 said:


> Hi. Shawn.
> 
> Will you send me this links?
> Thanks in advance
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Maxchen (Mar 20, 2016)

Maxchen said:


> Hello, I have a mini f55 (Mini Cooper March 2016; 5 doors). I am trying to code using e-sys 3.25.3 and psdzdata v51.3 but I'm afraid that this will not work because I can not choose my car (F55). Only F56 ist shown. Can you please send me a pm with the links of e-sys and psdzdata I should use? Many thanks in advance.


I just got my cable and it worked fine
Many thanks again.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jan 27, 2015)

Shawnsheridan, I think I'll need the links again. tl;dr; I've had my car for exactly 1 year and 2 months. Went to the dealer recently, engine knock, top and bottom clean, but a pan full of metal. BMW authorizes a full engine replacement (long block/turbo, oil cooler and lines). 

I got my cable from April 1 Jan/2015 and coded everything I needed. Dealer told me after the engine swap they will try to only code the engine related ecus to keep my custom coding, but frankly, I may lose everything. I assume I'll have to start from scratch again with whatever version it comes back with. 

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jayphotoworks said:


> Shawnsheridan, I think I'll need the links again. tl;dr; I've had my car for exactly 1 year and 2 months. Went to the dealer recently, engine knock, top and bottom clean, but a pan full of metal. BMW authorizes a full engine replacement (long block/turbo, oil cooler and lines).
> 
> I got my cable from April 1 Jan/2015 and coded everything I needed. Dealer told me after the engine swap they will try to only code the engine related ecus to keep my custom coding, but frankly, I may lose everything. I assume I'll have to start from scratch again with whatever version it comes back with.
> 
> Thanks again!


PM sent.


----------



## Maxchen (Mar 20, 2016)

*Read/delete error log*

Hi,

just a short question: Is it possible to read/delete error codes from the log as well with E-Sys or do I need another program for my F55 to check the vehicle status?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxchen said:


> Hi,
> 
> just a short question: Is it possible to read/delete error codes from the log as well with E-Sys or do I need another program for my F55 to check the vehicle status?


You can clear Error Codes with E-Sys Transmitter:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS ***8211; DM_Lock,clear ZFS ***8211; DM_Clear,ZFS ***8211; DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send


----------



## Maxchen (Mar 20, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can clear Error Codes with E-Sys Transmitter:
> 
> Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
> Click "External Application"
> ...


Thank you. Great


----------



## Maxchen (Mar 20, 2016)

*Gps_uhr*

Good morning,

I just tried to code my F55 with the parameter "GPS_UHR=active" but the car prompted me with a message "Update required. Please ask local dealer.". After that I was prompted to set the time manually. The car is equiped with NAVI and due to that I expect also GPS ist available. Does anybody know what happened?

(the prompt for update was also shown as I coded it back to not_active)

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxchen said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I just tried to code my F55 with the parameter "GPS_UHR=active" but the car prompted me with a message "Update required. Please ask local dealer.". After that I was prompted to set the time manually. The car is equiped with NAVI and due to that I expect also GPS ist available. Does anybody know what happened?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## lkimhan (May 24, 2015)

Hi, Shawn, Can you send me the link to the E-Sys 3.27.1 and 58.1 PSdZData. I had E-Sys 3.26.1 which works fine on my i3 REX until they did a software update recently. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lkimhan said:


> Hi, Shawn, Can you send me the link to the E-Sys 3.27.1 and 58.1 PSdZData. I had E-Sys 3.26.1 which works fine on my i3 REX until they did a software update recently. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rambits (Oct 28, 2011)

Could I ask for a copy of the latest PsdZdata please? Will that be ok with an F56 MINI Cooper SD? Or should I get the safe 54.1 version? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rambits said:


> Could I ask for a copy of the latest PsdZdata please? Will that be ok with an F56 MINI Cooper SD? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Pogri (Jun 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I just tried to code my F55 with the parameter "GPS_UHR=active" but the car prompted me with a message "Update required. Please ask local dealer.". After that I was prompted to set the time manually. The car is equiped with NAVI and due to that I expect also GPS ist available. Does anybody know what happened?
> 
> ...


I have the same error, how do I solve this?

Regards,
Dean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pogri said:


> I have the same error, how do I solve this?
> 
> Regards,
> Dean


I would just set Time Manually and not worry about it.


----------



## gabylonfive (Jul 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Do you mind sending me the links as well? I'm a long time E90 guy just now getting into coding my F10 and I01. Want to make sure i'm using the latest data before I dive in.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gabylonfive said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you mind sending me the links as well? I'm a long time E90 guy just now getting into coding my F10 and I01. Want to make sure i'm using the latest data before I dive in.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## F30ger (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi, Shawn, Can you send me the link to the E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher with the newest PSdZData?
Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F30ger said:


> Hi, Shawn, Can you send me the link to the E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher with the newest PSdZData?
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## GogyGrogy (Feb 23, 2015)

Shawn Hi!
Need new Esy + PsdZ. Hope you can send the link ?!
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GogyGrogy said:


> Shawn Hi!
> Need new Esy + PsdZ. Hope you can send the link ?!
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Alexxxxx (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

could you please share the newest psdzdata and esys for F11?

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alexxxxx said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could you please share the newest psdzdata and esys for F11?
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Johnson Chang (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please share me the latest psdzdata and esys for F10?

thanks in advance


----------



## Markus S55 (Oct 23, 2019)

how big is download file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Markus S55 said:


> how big is download file?


I replied to your same PM. Latest v.4.19.40_PSdZData_Full is a 35-Part .rar package totaling 139 Gb.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

opticspen said:


> Shawn, just get my car back from service after combox recall
> 
> all coding was wiped, and probably they updated me to the latest software as well.
> 
> ...


You are lucky with that GWS  2TB has been written to your FA, and then ISTA requires the 2TB GWS module. Normally they would not just replace the GWS for free of charge  They would have returned the car with "cannot program since you changed stuff yourself" 

/Weebyx


----------



## Alex Reny (Nov 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> 👍


Can you PM me? My account is not old enough or does not have enough posts/reply.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex Reny said:


> Can you PM me? My account is not old enough or does not have enough posts/reply.


PM sent.


----------

